# Flounder gigging between the storms - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*5/10/2019*
I had repeat customer Greg R. group of 4 onboard. With 6" of rain earlier in the day and crazy high tides, I knew it was going to be a challenge to find clear water. Winds were North at 10-15mph. We got a good start, gigging 7 flounder in the first 45 minutes in very murky water. After that, we moved around to 8 more spots, never finding any more fish and rarely seeing the bottom through all the dirty water. We ended with 7 flounder by midnight, calling the trip early due to the poor water conditions.

*5/11/2019*
I had repeat customer Josh H. group of 5 onboard. Conditions were similar to the previous night, with North wind at 10mph and very high tide levels. The water clarity was much improved, and rain runoff was not an issue tonight. We enjoyed steady action on mud bottom and in flooded shoreline grass, only hitting one spot for all the fish tonight. We ended with a 25 flounder limit plus 5 sheepshead by 11:30pm.

*Upcoming open dates:
May: completely booked
June: 19
July: 3, 16, 17, 24
August: 1, 3-10, 14-22, 29-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

